

HTML Canvas Deep dive book open sourced - sidcool
http://hudson.joshy.org:9001/job/canvas-book/ws/out/title.html

======
willcodeforfoo
Awesome, the draggable value sliders (that even work on the iPad) are a nice
touch and really help you make a visual connection to the values and what they
do.

